
Monokai Sublime Text Syntax Colours for VIM - longnow
https://github.com/patstockwell/vim-monokai-tasty
======
longnow
Inspired by Sublime Text's interpretation of monokai, I created `vim-monokai-
tasty`, a colour scheme for VIM. The plugin includes a matching vim-airline
theme and matching lightline.vim theme.

